# How to stop koi form eating the roots of my floating plants?



## druxboyz (Apr 4, 2006)

I had many floating plants, but the koi keep eating the roots and killing off everything. is there anything i can do to have floating plants and koi at the same time?

i was thinking about putting an individual net around each plant (my pond is only 600g) to protect the roots. would this work? what do you guys do?

thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Other than guarding the roots as you suggested there is not much you can do. Even planted plants are at danger with goldfish. They naturally dig in the soil and pick at anything floating.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

hey i use pant hose and i just streack it around the roots and that stops the koi


----------

